# Samsung Tv's Not Working



## chaos730 (Jan 16, 2012)

Samsung 32in Tv not turning on. Started happening on Friday. Last night my 61in Samsung Tv started making a clicking noise. After doing some research I have now learned they are a piece of crap. Samsung will not help me because I am out of my warranty range I need major help. I spent $3000 on these Tv's for them to die in 3 years what a complete waste. I have went to consumer reports, BBB and I have also started a tag on twitter trying to spred the word one so that maybe they will see it and offer some solution and to prevent other buyers from making the same mistake I made. Never again.

#samsungsux


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience with your Samsung TVs but they do have a reputation for making good or great HDTVs, especially in the LCD market.

I guess every manufacturer has its set of issues like this. 

Peace...


----------

